# Bug and Worm ID help



## Llehctim (9 mo ago)

Hi all,
My viv has been up and running for nearly 6 months, and a couple weeks ago I noticed some unusual black bugs and white worms. I have not noticed them until a couple weeks ago. I didn't add anything recently so they must have been in low numbers until recently. I have been scouring older posts and am in way over my head.

I'm wondering if anyone has an idea of what they might be or the direction I should look in, and most importantly, if they are harmful to frogs or to the vivarium. 

Here is the bug, about 1mm in length, not a springtail, has antenna and a round almost beetle like body. They can be found mostly on cork branches, a few leaves lower in the viv and all over the glass.










The white worms are thin and about 10mm long. I've only seen 2 so far on the glass, making a track where there is moisture. The worm is in the middle, and there is a springtail below it for scale.










Appreciate any input. I don't have a magnifying glass but can source one for better pictures if necessary.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know about the bugs (except that they're almost certainly not harmful), but searching 'white worms' here will yield hundreds of discussions that you can use to ID what you have.


----------



## Llehctim (9 mo ago)

Yes, it certainly did yield a lot of results and I was a bit overwhelmed to be honest. Seems like some are okay, some are not so good, some are quite bad, but I have trouble differentiating between them. 

Something interesting to note is that I actually so the black bugs eat one of the worms today. There were about 10 of the black bugs feasting on the worm. So they must be carnivorous, although I imagine they are too small to take on springtails. Anyone else see something like this happen?


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Llehctim said:


> Yes, it certainly did yield a lot of results and I was a bit overwhelmed to be honest. Seems like some are okay, some are not so good, some are quite bad, but I have trouble differentiating between them.


In my limited experience, I'd say the only tiny worm you're likely going to have to worry about are nemerteans. They're not like normal worms in that they have a very distinctive crawling pattern: they tend to wave their heads around before slowly inching forwards. You don't want these because they'll decimate your springtail population. Had it happen to me. Other than nemerteans, I'm sure the worms don't tend to cause much trouble. It's not like you'll be able to do much to get rid of them other than a complete tear down anyways.

This thread has a good picture of a nemertean:








Finally managed to snag a good photo of these buggers


So i have been seeing these around my chazuta tank every now and then, killing them with fire whenever given the chance. Is my micro fauna gonna be screwed with these things squriming around the tank?




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Llehctim said:


> Here is the bug, about 1mm in length, not a springtail, has antenna and a round almost beetle like body. They can be found mostly on cork branches, a few leaves lower in the viv and all over the glass.
> 
> View attachment 307741


This is, in fact, a springtail; they are commonly referred to as 'globular' springtails.


----------



## Llehctim (9 mo ago)

Anon123 said:


> This thread has a good picture of a nemertean:


Thank you for the link. It definitely does not look much like a nemertean, which is great. Whatever they are the black bugs eat them anyway, so I don't think there will be too many.



Bunsincunsin said:


> This is, in fact, a springtail; they are commonly referred to as 'globular' springtails


Interesting, just wondering what makes you think this? They do not jump or 'spring' ever, so I assumed that they were not a part of that group. When I mist they will scramble away but never have I seen them jump. And I did watch them take down and eat one of the live worms - I didn't think springtails would do that?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Llehctim said:


> Interesting, just wondering what makes you think this? They do not jump or 'spring' ever, so I assumed that they were not a part of that group. When I mist they will scramble away but never have I seen them jump. And I did watch them take down and eat one of the live worms - I didn't think springtails would do that?


I have spent a lot of time looking for, and at, collembola.

Not all collembola possess a furcula, however, it's likely you have just not looked close enough and also that you do not know what you're looking at. I would be very surprised if you actually witnessed one predate on a worm.

The one you've pictured looks like a _Sminthurinus_ sp. or something closely related: Genus Sminthurinus


----------



## Llehctim (9 mo ago)

Bunsincunsin said:


> I have spent a lot of time looking for, and at, collembola.


I'm sorry if this came across as questioning you or your abilities, that was not my intent. I am genuinely curious and when something doesn't make sense to me I like to ask why, and thankful for your more knowledgeable input.



Bunsincunsin said:


> it's likely you have just not looked close enough and also that you do not know what you're looking at.


It is true I don't know what I'm looking at, that is why I am asking for some help and direction!



Bunsincunsin said:


> I would be very surprised if you actually witnessed one predate on a worm.


 This on the other hand, I am quite sure about what happened. I work from home with the viv about 3 feet from where I sit. I was able to watch the worm wander around the glass for about 2 hours. Then I noticed it became a little darker, and that is when these bugs (about 10-15) surrounded the worm and it stopped moving. It looked like there heads were all pointed toward the worm. They stayed that way for about 5-6 hours, by the end only 4 were left around what was left of the worm which was not much.

I am certain that the worm did not move during this time. Again, I know my knowledge is very little, and they very well could be springtails, I just thought this very odd behaviour. I did try to get a photo, but unfortunately due to a combination of lighting, plants in awkward spots and my lack of a good magnifier was unable to produce anything of practical help.


----------

